# I'm 40 and just need advice on TX



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies.. 

I'm 40 and starting tx in July at Care in Manchester

I really need your advice. 

Mr A at care in manchester has put me on the following 

cd1..Suprecur (Buserelin) to cd10 

cd2 to cd10 menopur 6 powders 450iu 

prenyl and cyclogest 

I thought that buserelin was for d/reg..but Mr A said that I was on short flare ?

What side effects could I have and what vits can I safely take with this protocol, and has it been successful for anyone.. 

Thanks Hickson  xx


----------



## BG (May 23, 2006)

Hi,
I will be 43 in August and just got a BPF using exactly the same drugs as you will be using.  My 2nd IVF last year was a long protocol and went on for 5 weeks.  Only had about 5/6 follicles, which I thought was a disaster but actually got 10 eggs.  Had a BFP but lost our little one at 6.5 weeks.  Went for IUI this time round and had the short protocol, like yourself.  Had no side effects what so ever, no mood swings etc.  Regarding vitamins, I just took a sanatogen pregnancy vitamin every day.  The other thing I did, was 3 weeks prior to start of treatment I took 25mg on DHEA (google if you like and see what you think !) When on my treatment I gradually increased the dosage to 75mg.  Because of my age possibly, I had no side effects with this either.  The clinic were pretty impressed with the way I responded to the treatment and I am now 5wks.  They or I have no proof that the DHEA helped but at my age and attempt 3 I was willing to try anything and here we are hoping this one will go all the way.  If you put in DHEA in the search on this site, it will probably bring up quite a bit of info for you as well.
Good luck for the future !!
Aly


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hickson
Just popped in to wish you luck for your tx, short protocols are meant to be better for poor responders  

Good Luck
Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

hi Hickson
good luck with everything!  
Because of the way Suprecur works it actually stimulates FSH/LH before it switches everything off.  So on the SP you make you of this 'extra' bit at the beginning of your cycle and by the time you are 'switched off' you are on the menopur.  That's how I understand it anyway.  I am on pill at the moment - hope to start SP next week!
Hi to BG and Jo  
Nicks


----------

